# Biscotti.



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone ever eats a biscotti or similar when having an expresso. I like to sometimes, just a small Italian coffee biscuit.


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

I like to but i can't stop at one , here's a easy youtube video if you fancy making your own if you don't already .


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

I think this is a great idea. I really like those lotus caramel biscuits. Just put an order in for a load


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Very simple to make and much nicer than most you can buy in supermarkets and a lot cheaper too.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I love biscotti! You know you can get lotus biscuits paste... Dangerous stuff


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

In English we never, EVER put an 'x' in espresso, but I'll let you off this once as you're from Malta where you call it a café exprés, right?


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

[REFLIST][/REFLIST]



Milanski said:


> In English we never, EVER put an 'x' in espresso, but I'll let you off this once as you're from Malta where you call it a café exprés, right?


Yes, fair comment. I'll put it right next time.

cheers.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Django57 said:


> I like to but i can't stop at one , here's a easy youtube video if you fancy making your own if you don't already .


Thats lovely, thank you.

wife is on the job.....


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

alexferdi said:


> I think this is a great idea. I really like those lotus caramel biscuits. Just put an order in for a load


Well done. It's just a tiny biscuit. Sometimes compliments a nice espresso!! (Proper spelling) .


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

nicholasj said:


> Well done. It's just a tiny biscuit. Sometimes compliments a nice espresso!! (Proper spelling) .


Anything to enhance the coffee experience!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Even better with Vin Santo and marscapone cheese, though.


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

alexferdi said:


> I think this is a great idea. I really like those lotus caramel biscuits. Just put an order in for a load


Have you seen the spread you can buy? Is basically a spreadable version of these biscuits, in a jar! Think they're called speculoos or summat....

NBN


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

No big name! said:


> Have you seen the spread you can buy? Is basically a spreadable version of these biscuits, in a jar! Think they're called speculoos or summat....
> 
> NBN


Sounds like buying a jar of that would basically be purchasing diabetes...


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

alexferdi said:


> Sounds like buying a jar of that would basically be purchasing diabetes...


If God had meant us to avoid sugary things....he wouldn't have invented Insulin!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Picked up a box of Starbucks Biscotti from Costco a few years back. Individually wrapped. I'm not a biscuit dunker but after being told that is what you do with these, tried it and must say quite enjoyed them. Hadn't tasted anything quite like them before.

Sadly haven't seen the same ones for sale since.


----------



## AndyH83 (Sep 23, 2015)

No big name! said:


> Have you seen the spread you can buy? Is basically a spreadable version of these biscuits, in a jar! Think they're called speculoos or summat....
> 
> NBN


My wife is addicted to this stuff, particularly the spreadable paste, which she, believe it or not, spreads onto an actual Lotus biscuit!! Insane.

Ben and Jerrys of course do a speculoos flavoured ice cream too....I am rather partial to one I must say. The local Audi dealer has these laid out on plates when you go in, I've taken my car a couple of times for various bits, and had my 7yr old daughter in tow, she put about two cases worth of these biscuits in her rucksack, pockets, shoes, anywhere....only noticed when I looked in the rear view mirror when leaving and saw her unpacking her bounty! haha.

I am keen on biscotti though, yes!


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

I love it!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I made a lotus biscuit ice cream. Mixed the paste into the custard for the ice cream. Then crushed the biscuits into it the ice cream as it froze


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

alexferdi said:


> I really like those lotus caramel biscuits. Just put an order in for a load


We get the lotus caramel biscuits too.

I have to share mine with the dog, I only ever have one with a coffee, he always makes me feel guilty so I have to share


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

AndyH83 said:


> My wife is addicted to this stuff, particularly the spreadable paste, which she, believe it or not, spreads onto an actual Lotus biscuit!! Insane.
> 
> Ben and Jerrys of course do a speculoos flavoured ice cream too....I am rather partial to one I must say. The local Audi dealer has these laid out on plates when you go in, I've taken my car a couple of times for various bits, and had my 7yr old daughter in tow, she put about two cases worth of these biscuits in her rucksack, pockets, shoes, anywhere....only noticed when I looked in the rear view mirror when leaving and saw her unpacking her bounty! haha.
> 
> I am keen on biscotti though, yes!


Spreading the paste on the biscuits is pure madness!


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Could you buy these speculoos pasta in England? Otherwise I could ship them for You


----------



## Chrisrayner (Feb 6, 2016)

Biscotti are all very well, but, for me, amaretti are the bee's knees, cat's pyjamas etc. A small jar of them lives next to the machine. It is glass, and has a neoprene sealed lid, but they still don't last very long. 8-0


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree with chris amaretti I have to hide them or will vanish over night


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Anybody have a good recipe for Amaretti ? Ideally with a video .


----------



## Chrisrayner (Feb 6, 2016)

To make the very best Amaretti biscuit you need to use apricot kernels and Amaretto liqueur. Much easier to pick up some from Waitrose.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

@3aan said:


> Could you buy these speculoos pasta in England? Otherwise I could ship them for You


Never seen the paste, didn't even realise it existed until you mentioned it!

You can get kind of speculaas kookjes in waitrose I think and maybe Lidl and Aldi but nowhere near as good as what you'd get in AH, let alone a bakery.

I really want some speculaas now


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

Dangerous...


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Stroopwafels are particularly nice with coffee too.

I do like Biscoff caramel biscuits too, but never when I'm at home.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Very simple to make and much nicer than most you can buy in supermarkets and a lot cheaper too.


Cheers Patrick, I've never made biscuits, what recipe do you use?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

alexferdi said:


> Dangerous...


They're the individually wrapper ones unless im mistaken. Quite wise when buying so many at a time.


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

Yeah they are wrapped. Need the proper professional experience! Only £8 for 2kg!


----------

